# Join the Canadian Army!



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

Today's Canadian Army is trained to fight in any environment!:


Open field






Wetlands





Urban (These guys look like they're waitin' for a bus!)





Coastal areas





Arid regions





Renowned as masters of arctic warfare!





Or simply annoying the hell out of people at air shows.





Yes, today's Army has something for every adventurous soul!
See your nearest Canadian Forces recruiter for details. Sign up today, and live the adventure!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, Im convinced! That bear suit job is MINE!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

I never knew you were a master of Arctic warfare....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

Heheh, although I always wondered why urban warfare used woodland camouflage. What, do you act like a tree, and they won't see you? 

I had a similar experience once though. I was sent to the middle east and they didn't have desert camies for me. Woodland camies in the desert is a little ridiculous, you stand out like a sore thumb! So I quipped that I would hold my arms up and act like a cactus!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> What, do you act like a tree, and they won't see you?



No it works perfectly - at least until a dog comes walking up the street.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, the entire first roto of the PPCLI (Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry) in Afghanistan had to wear woodland camo, because the new desert uniforms weren't ready yet!  
They were finally ready for the second roto boys, but the first group stood out like retards!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

With a name like Princess Patricia's Light Infantry, sounds like they should be wearing pink uniforms!  I am sure they are good soldiers, but they need to requisition a new moniker.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)

Dude what a name


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Being Navy, we often laugh at it too!  
But honestly, let me tell ya. Those boys are no wimps! They're tough as nails, and more than a little nuts!  

And they *love* nothing more than to rip a new arse for Navy slobs who make fun of their regiment! 
Made that mistake once. Never again. Well, at least not within earshot of any of 'em. :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

I wonder who Princess Patricia was?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Beats the Hell outta me. Funny name for an infantry regiment, though!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.answers.com/topic/princess-patricia-s-canadian-light-infantry


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

"Ric-A-Dam-Doo"? Like I said, they're nuts.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2005)

Why do I keep hearing that name said with a distinct lisp?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay, I won't keep harping on about these guys, but here's a bit of 'em.:

Princess Patricia of Connaught, for whom the regiment is named. She died in 1974.





The current "Colonel-In-Chief" of the regiment, "Lady Pat" Patricia Edwina Victoria Mountbatten. 





PPCLI in World War I.





Mixed Canadian troops during WWII. Some of them are PPCLI.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

With US unit citation for action in Korean War.





And finally, the boys nowadays.(with war game sensors on helmets)










And girls too. Politics!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmm, you think we're dressed ok for the desert?


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah, their desert warfare clothing finally arrived!


----------

